# 98 Altima Keyless entry on the cheap



## OMFUG (May 7, 2004)

Hey all... I searched around and found some threads that were somewhat relevant to this, but none addressing my specific question. I recently bought a 98 Altima, 59k miles, and I love it (well, excepot for the fuel spitting problem, but I've addressed that elsewhere). The used car dealer I got it from told me it had a keyless entry system, but the previous owner didn't give him the fob. Fine, I got one off eBay of 12 bucks. My problem is this: how do I reset it? I know I could go to a Nissan dealer, but I'd rahter learn for myself. A friend of mine who used to work at a dealership said he recalled a certain number of times you had to insert/remove the key into the ignition, but couldn't recall specifics. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

The steps are:

1. Close and lock all doors (I suggest trying to lock the doors with the switch on the panel one time and if that does not work the lock lever by the handle).

2. Erase codes by inserting/removing key from igntion 6 times (only).

3. Turn ingniton switch to the acc position.

4. Push the LOCK button on the new remote.

The hazzards will flash twice to confirm the new remote operates.


----------



## OMFUG (May 7, 2004)

Thanks! I'll give it a shot.


----------



## OldMuskrat (May 4, 2010)

Coco's steps are essentially correct-- I've reprogrammed my remotes several times using those instructions. Currently though, when I unlock my doors with the remote fob, I don't get the satisfying flash of the hazards confirming my action. They do unlock, but as I approach the car I have no way to be sure until I try the handle. When I lock the car, they flash twice, as expected.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

Here are the complete directions with a few pointers For 1996-2000 Maxima, Pathfinder, Sentra, Altima, and Frontier Vehicles 2000 Quest and Xterra Vehicles:

1. Programming Procedure:

A. Get in the vehicle. Close and lock all doors using the driver's power door lock-unlock switch.

B. Insert and remove the ignition key more than 6 times within a 10 second period (at a rate of one insertion/removal cycle per second). The key should be withdrawn from the ignition key cylinder completely each time it is removed.

NOTE : Do not rush the insertion/removal key cycling process.

C. Turn the ignition key to the "ACC" position. The ignition key should remain in the "ACC" position throughout the remainder of the programming, including programming of additional remote controllers.

D. Press any button on the remote controller one time.

NOTE : Do not press the button more than one time in the above step. If the button is pressed more than one time, the programming procedure will not be successful.

The hazard warning lights will flash twice when this step is accurately completed and programming is successful. 

E. If you are programming only one remote, proceed to step 3A. If programming additional remotes, continue with step 2A, below.


2. Programming Additional Remote Controllers (Maximum of 4 Remotes):

A. Remain inside the vehicle after programming the first remote.

B. Use the driver's power door lock-unlock switch to unlock and then lock the doors.

C. Press any button on one of the additional remote controllers one time.

NOTE : Do not press the button more than one time in the above step. If the button is pressed more than one time, the programming procedure will not be successful.

The hazard warning lights will flash twice when programming is successful. For 2000 Quest vehicles, the side marker/tail/license lamps will flash twice when programming is successful.

If there is more than one additional remote to be programmed, repeat steps 2A through 2C above for each additional remote.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

OldMuskrat said:


> Coco's steps are essentially correct-- I've reprogrammed my remotes several times using those instructions. Currently though, when I unlock my doors with the remote fob, I don't get the satisfying flash of the hazards confirming my action. They do unlock, but as I approach the car I have no way to be sure until I try the handle. When I lock the car, they flash twice, as expected.


when Unlocking I can hear my pathfinder unlock when I do all doors (if I am outside) 

I also have my dome light set to auto so it will illuminate when unlocked..... this works well if I am inside at night or really far away


----------

